# Beware of everyone.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Warning as France’s fraud hotline number is hit by… fraudsters
Scammers appearing to be from the fraud protection service are calling people and persuade them to share their bank details.

Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Unless they speak Derbyshire they won't get very far with me ......

This is my Bank.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Fanny bank FFS, bloody stupid yanks can't tell a fanny from an arsehole.


Don't even go there as I have me new teef in.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

ANYONE who gives their bank details over the phone to a cold caller, regardless of *who* they say they are is plain stupid!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Giving out your account name, sort code and account number is fine though Andy, but not credit or debit card numbers PINs and the 3 numbers on the back.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Even that information, especially if given out to a cold caller (rather than a trader YOU have contacted);can give them a fair bit of info towards them stealing *your* identity!

Remember, information is valuable to *other * people, and not every "other person" is honest and law abiding.

Trust no-one, that way you probably won't get too disappointed..


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Better not send any cheques out then.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Did you miss _*especially if given out to a cold caller (rather than a trader YOU have contacted)*_ ??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not at all Andy, but just because you contacted them doesn't stop them from being a wrong un.

And how many times has anyone ordered something over the phone and given all the details they need including those very important 3 digits on the back of the card, I don't, if they don't do Paypal I find someone who does.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Two step authentication is to be applied by Visa everywhere by September I read recently although many banks are doing it now. My Lloyds account seems to whenever I purchase anything over about twenty quid online. Means you have to validate the purchase via your phone in a text or call. However I cant find anything about purchases made when giving your card details over the phone. I have done this for insurance companies or maybe my local garage etc. In theory I dont see why they still couldnt apply two factor authentication. In the past though if its been rejected I have to call Lloyds and get it cleared. PIA. Its the way to go though as its pretty fool proof unless someone nicks your phone as well as your card details of course.  Then again they would need to chop off my thumb or know my pin to get into mine.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Last week the two stage authentication fell apart as we lost phone signal at our house for several days. It coincided with an SMS asking me to confirm the appointment next day for the new windscreen. Just great when it lets you down and adds to the stress levels.

Ray.


----------

